# Armstrong/Ferrari Money Laundering & Doping



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

TUTTOBICIWEB.it

The investigation into Ferrari continues in Italy. Millions of dollars from Armstrong to a shell companies in Switzerland, Taped phone calls, specially designed RV for following races and administrating dope. US and Feds exchanging evidence. Menchov, Gusev, and rider agents named. 

Armstrong is in serious trouble.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Dr do you have a English version?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Mulowe said:


> Dr do you have a English version?


Google translate works well. Expect the English sites to have their news on it later today

Google Translate


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

A few more details can be found here: Italian Newspaper Reveals Details Of Ferrari Investigation | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

That one looks like it will hurt a few people but wont surprise anyone. Ferrari, Lance, Menchov, Scarponi... who are they kidding? 

ESPN article.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

there is a saying in that goes in english something like "think bad and you'll be right"

wow, this LA doping organisation goes beyond my worst thinking. amazing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> That one looks like it will hurt a few people but wont surprise anyone. Ferrari, Lance, Menchov, Scarponi... who are they kidding?
> 
> ESPN article.


So, does this mean Sastre just won the '09 Giro?  Perhaps this will be the first race where the winner was never on the podium at the end of the race?!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> That one looks like it will hurt a few people but wont surprise anyone. Ferrari, Lance, Menchov, Scarponi... who are they kidding?
> 
> ESPN article.


This line 



> an Italian law enforcement official told The Associated Press that the Corriere report is "all true, and you can relay it across the ocean."


Is telling.

Funny that they talk of "Bags of Cash"....humm, haven't I seen that somewhere here? 



Doctor Falsetti said:


> These days I hear about* Swiss Bank Accounts, large sums of cash.*....... I hear Popo is working with the Italians and *Ferrari is in serious trouble*. I hear some *major* media is working on some seriously damaging pieces.
> .





Doctor Falsetti said:


> Armstrong takes *bags of cash* at post Tour Crit's that could put Armstrong in trouble if he did not declare it to the IRS. Even more trouble if he *used it to pay Ferrari.*





Doctor Falsetti said:


> Hummm, wonder what he used those *bags of cash* from Post Tour crits for?





Doctor Falsetti said:


> Others have talked about witnessing *bags of cash and numbered swiss bank accounts*.





Doctor Falsetti said:


> So when *George backs up Landis' claims* of blood doping on the bus are you going to sya that is circumstantial? Really?
> 
> *Bags of cash, numbered accounts*. This is so not only about drugs.


But of course I am just a bitter hater :thumbsup:


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Let me get this straight, it's an article saying LA was paying Ferrari? Is there any news here since everyone knew Ferrari was coaching him? The best part is that people like the Doc trumpet stuff like this after going on and on about the Ferrari-LA link for years.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Really ?*

You read this and choose to shoot the messenger, really?
Are you f,n kidding me?
Let me guess evolution, a theory, global warming a lie , right?

So rather than get snippy let's just say mr Armstrong looks more and more like the one with some explainin to do, not the good Dr. 

I'm looking forward to the truth.


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, can you sound any more like an over the top drama queen?!?!?!

I pointed out a simple fact about the info and about the Doc touting this info as if it is something nobody knew. If I was planning on "shooting the messenger" I would have commented on the Doc breaking his arm patting himself on the back trying to claim everyone else is copying him.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Drama queen ?*

Give me a break. 
Great act of rebuttal. Yet another example of shooting the messenger. 
How about the facts ?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Ned
This is a discussion about an article that seems rather damaging to the principles.
Let's discuss that if you can


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

nedbraden said:


> Wow, can you sound any more like an over the top drama queen?!?!?!
> 
> I pointed out a simple fact about the info and about the Doc touting this info as if it is something nobody knew. If I was planning on "shooting the messenger" I would have commented on the Doc breaking his arm patting himself on the back trying to claim everyone else is copying him.


please, show me a 9 month old link to bags of cash, Ferrari, Swiss Bank Accounts, Hincapie and Tyler talking.....just one. 

If everyone knew how come nobody wrote about it? Why when I wrote about did I instantly get attacked by a bunch of groupies? Guess they didn't know.


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Mulowe, I see no discussion from you, except you making dramatic claims about my post that are 100% false. 

Doc, nice misdirection. 1) Your obsession is showing
2) Message, not the messenger...or does that only work when you are crying about someone else being mean to you.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

nedbraden said:


> Mulowe, I see no discussion from you, except you making dramatic claims about my post that are 100% false.
> 
> Doc, nice misdirection. 1) Your obsession is showing
> 2) Message, not the messenger...or does that only work when you are crying about someone else being mean to you.


Thanks for proving my point:thumbsup:


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Thanks for proving my point:thumbsup:


I did not realize that your point was that you have an unhealthy obsession with hating LA and that rules don't apply to you was your point. If so then I am more then happy to prove it.

Enjoy your angry, badly needed last word.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Ned
Read my post under the Tyler thread. Let's discuss that if you would like.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

nedbraden said:


> I did not realize that your point was that you have an unhealthy obsession with hating LA and that rules don't apply to you was your point. If so then I am more then happy to prove it.
> 
> Enjoy your angry, badly needed last word.


Post, not poster.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



nedbraden said:


> I did not realize that your point was that you have an unhealthy obsession with hating LA and that rules don't apply to you was your point. If so then I am more then happy to prove it.
> 
> Enjoy your angry, badly needed last word.


Keep your discussion on point, personal attacks not allowed.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Post, not poster.


so whats next? you have been right so far. i like how LA twitters like he has nary a care in
the world


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

peabody said:


> so whats next? you have been right so far. i like how LA twitters like he has nary a care in
> the world


2-3 years of various legal exercises then a plea deal.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Ferrari's rebuttal: Welcome to 53x12.com

What stands out to me is when he uses "I" and when he doesn't.
Swiss customs stopping him with a bag of money = I never
Bank account at a specific bank = I never
Doping athletes = They couldn't find me guilty

For someone so meticulous about training/doping others it's a little surprising he didn't train for this a little better.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> 2-3 years of various legal exercises then a plea deal.


It has to happen in less than 18 months! I have a bet that he would be found guilty or take a plea 2 years from June.

Please have the authorities step up the pressure.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

it's been weeks
where's the huge disclosure? Where's the big bust?


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

The big bust is going to happen to my bank account today when I visit Mellow Johnny's after riding with Team Radioshack this morning!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> it's been weeks
> where's the huge disclosure? Where's the big bust?


If you're looking for a big bust, try podium girls.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Calm before the storm. There is so much evidence it's taking months to catalogue the charges. None of the believers thinks the Feds have dropped the case, do they? Ha...


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> If you're looking for a big bust, try podium girls.


There's a Podium Girls forum? Why am I hanging out here?

later...


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> it's been weeks
> where's the huge disclosure? Where's the big bust?


Expect something before the end of the year.....unless Lance starts hassling more witnesses then there could be more delays.

Edit: Given the broad scope of this case it will take longer then 3 weeks to wrap up


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

tjeepdrv said:


> The big bust is going to happen to my bank account today when I visit Mellow Johnny's after riding with Team Radioshack this morning!


Hope you did not think you were actually raising money to fight cancer at the Livestrong challenge today. The foundation *lost* $1.6 million putting on those events last year. They are a great way to rope in the followers though


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> it's been weeks
> where's the huge disclosure? Where's the big bust?


Geez, I haven't ventured over here for a long time. The good news is that this forum is exactly where it was a couple of years ago.

You're right. This place has been filled for years with Fred Sanfords claiming "no really, this is the big one". 

Still waiting for the death blow instead of this steady stream of hot, foul air. I hope they'll let us know if there is ever anything of substance.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SwiftSolo said:


> Geez, I haven't ventured over here for a long time. The good news is that this forum is exactly where it was a couple of years ago.
> 
> You're right. This place has been filled for years with Fred Sanfords claiming "no really, this is the big one".
> 
> Still waiting for the death blow instead of this steady stream of hot, foul air. I hope they'll let us know if there is ever anything of substance.



What we have learned in the last couple years is who was right all along. Transfusions? Check! Still working with Ferrari? Check! Paying off the UCI? Check! etc, etc, etc. The myth has collapsed. It appears some are taking it hard.


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

I wonder what certain posters will do when it all comes down on LA as it's clear their whole lives are wrapped up in seeing him go down.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

nedbraden said:


> I wonder what certain posters will do when it all comes down on LA as it's clear their whole lives are wrapped up in seeing him go down.


I am sure they will be fine....the groupies however may have some issues dealing with the reality of the myth.


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I am sure they will be fine....the groupies however may have some issues dealing with the reality of the myth.



I'd say both the "groupies" and those with an obsession with seeing LA burn will both have issues.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

Enough of the personal stuff.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> What we have learned in the last couple years is who was right all along. Transfusions? Check! Still working with Ferrari? Check! Paying off the UCI? Check! etc, etc, etc. The myth has collapsed. It appears some are taking it hard.


I think those claims were pretty much in place a couple of years ago. According to the dope forum regulars, there was enough evidence 3 years ago to hang this guy (Lance) 4 or 5 times. And yet, with the help of his co-conspirators (95% of the rest of the public) he eludes justice. 

I'll come back in another three years and see if we've moved on (or anywhere for that matter).


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I am sure they will be fine....the groupies however may have some issues dealing with the reality of the myth.


Speaking of myths, have any of your grand prognostications ever come true?


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Hope you did not think you were actually raising money to fight cancer at the Livestrong challenge today. The foundation *lost* $1.6 million putting on those events last year. They are a great way to rope in the followers though


I wasn't a part of it. I just rode in the group ride the day before. I was busy blowing money on race cars at Texas Motor Speedway while the Livestrong Challenge was going on.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

mohair_chair said:


> If you're looking for a big bust, try podium girls.


Not so much now, actually... :lol:


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Speaking of myths, have any of your grand prognostications ever come true?


Apparently not. Maybe one day a Falsetti prediction will come true.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

mohair_chair said:


> Speaking of myths, have any of your grand prognostications ever come true?


Multiple. 

Told you about George, Tyler, and Floyd long before they talked. Wrote about Ferrari, his issues, and bags of cash before it appeared anywhere. Wrote about Baxter and the UCI payoffs a decade ago. Wrote about 60 Minutes and Sports Illustrated long before they were public. Wrote all the details on the 99 samples far before Ashenden confirmed I was right....but you knew that. 

For the coming charges what will be interesting is who else is charged. It is entirely possible that Armstrong could not be the sole focus of the charges. Witness tampering, minor trafficking, maybe some $$$ stuff, but it is possible others did far more. 

Also wonder who has flipped. Sure, George, Tyler, and Floyd but what about some of the guys at CSE? Or Trek? 

Ultimately the charges against Lance will attract the most interest but the other players could be much larger. The foreign cases could be substantial, with lance only being a sideline.


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Can we see some links for all of that?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*The good Dr*

The good dr has been well in front on allot of this all the way along.
As someone who also has some insight, I'd say he's been VERY accurate.
Time to wait and see what the law decides to do rather than keep shooting at the messenger.

Perhaps we can learn something from the Conti hearing if it really happens.
Seems to me that this will also take a very long time.
But at the end of the day Conti is Finally going to get a decision and like him this investigation will become clear with legal charges being made.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Mulowe said:


> The good dr has been well in front on allot of this all the way along.
> As someone who also has some insight, I'd say he's been VERY accurate.
> Time to wait and see what the law decides to do rather than keep shooting at the messenger.
> 
> ...


The Contador case is interesting. The delay is largely to due to AC's legal team flooding CAS with their legal response. A data dump like that smells of desperation. 

I have heard from several very well placed people that the WADA case was also expanded. I understand they are going to focus on transfusions and perhaps direct witnesses. I think it is a risky tactic but they are far closer to the situation then I 

Ultimately I see Contador losing badly. CAS has never been scared of aggressively worded decisions. Hopefully this focuses some attention on the Spanish Fed


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Testimony*

Ive been told that numerous witnesses have been asked to come back and clarify earlier testimony as it regards to the " Armstrong " investigation.
Which is inappropriately named at this point.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

Mulowe said:


> The good dr has been well in front on allot of this all the way along.
> As someone who also has some insight, I'd say he's been VERY accurate.


+1 That is correct.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

nedbraden said:


> Can we see some links for all of that?


Just do a google search.

For example:
google "site:roadbikereview.com falsetti baxter"
google "site:roadbikereview.com falsetti bags"

Or use the search box of this site.
Or click on the username and select "find more posts by Doctor Falsetti".


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Mulowe said:


> Ive been told that numerous witnesses have been asked to come back and clarify earlier testimony as it regards to the " Armstrong " investigation.
> Which is inappropriately named at this point.



Agreed. Armstrong will be the focus of the media but others face far more legal risk. Doping, sharing drugs, flying dope around on the plane across state lines, sure these things are wrong. Financing and organizing the doping of multiple riders is a far larger issue. 

The challenge is outside of Weisel few of these guys are in the US. Johan has not been here for over a year and no way he is coming any time soon. Duffy and Julien and not getting on a plane any time soon. 

The potentially much larger target is Ferrari and his suppliers. Doping in Europe is big business run by bad people. Tracing PED is easier then say heroin as products like EPO have lot numbers, serial numbers etc. Easier to make a link to an organization. 

Sure, Lane will lose his well crafted myth but the guy with a far larger amount to lose is Ferrari.


----------



## Veloflash (Apr 21, 2002)

*Hopes Up*

LA Fanboys, do not get your hopes up.

The investigation appears to be only dragging because it involves a multitude of charges, multitude of witnesses and gathering evidence from a multiple of continents.

Grand Juries are there to challenge only the prosecution's case. The defence has no presence. That is why, statistically, in only 3% of cases do GJs refuse to indict.

The indictments will be RICO indictments where the directors and shareholders of Tailwind Sports, the owner of the US Postal team in 2002-2004, will be charged with numerous Federal crimes. LA's doping does not have to be proved for a successful RICO conviction.

In those Federal crimes will be offences also relating to income tax evasion and money laundering.

You can understand why LA falsely asserted back in 2010 that he was only an employee not a shareholder and director (of Tailwind Sports). The only defences against being embroiled in a RICO indictment.

Be patient.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Veloflash said:


> LA Fanboys, do not get your hopes up.
> 
> The investigation appears to be only dragging because it involves a multitude of charges, multitude of witnesses and gathering evidence from a multiple of continents.
> 
> ...


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Interesting how I ask for links and the responses include no links, claims about him being right a lot and "look it up yourself."  I am not surprised since the only things I remember seeing from the good doctor is claims that things were going to happen in certain time frames and then, at best, they happen but nowhere close to when he said and, usually, they don't happen at all.

Of course what can I expect from the group that always closes ranks to protect each other, always attacks anyone who does not agree with everything they say (even if, in my case here, they say both extremes are an issue) and can't talk to anyone who does not agree with out using derogatory terms for them. (oh, and has help from "above" on this forum)


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

nedbraden said:


> Interesting how I ask for links and the responses include no links, claims about him being right a lot and "look it up yourself." I am not surprised since the only things I remember seeing from the good doctor is claims that things were going to happen in certain time frames and then, at best, they happen but nowhere close to when he said and, usually, they don't happen at all.
> 
> Of course what can I expect from the group that always closes ranks to protect each other, always attacks anyone who does not agree with everything they say (even if, in my case here, they say both extremes are an issue) and can't talk to anyone who does not agree with out using derogatory terms for them. (oh, and has help from "above" on this forum)


I have given it multiple times in the past, you choose to ignore and and pretend that you never saw it.

Most would understand if your attempts to derail the discussion are ignored. I think we can all agree that is the best response.


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I have given it multiple times in the past, you choose to ignore and and pretend that you never saw it.


I haven't seen it, that's why I am asking for links. What I have seen is what I have described, so please step up and provide links.



> Most would understand if your attempts to derail the discussion are ignored. I think we can all agree that is the best response.


Post about the post, not the poster
Yet another example of your hypocrisy.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

nedbraden said:


> I haven't seen it, that's why I am asking for links. What I have seen is what I have described, so please step up and provide links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point

Of course you saw them. I even put a few in one post for you in this thread
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3568493-post8.html

Your response? Your normal Ad Hominem



nedbraden said:


> Wow, can you sound any more like an over the top drama queen?!?!?!


You are welcome to toss more insults, but I am sure you will understand if I ignore you


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Post, not poster.


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Thanks for proving my point
> 
> Of course you saw them. I even put a few in one post for you in this thread
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3568493-post8.html
> ...


1) Perhaps you should go back and look at my response to you, because it contained no "ad hominum." I also notice that you quoted a few things, but provided no context as to when they were posted, where they were posted or in response to what. 

2) It's funny that you talk about ignoring but keep responding, keep posting about the poster and not the post and continuously avoid responding to my very specific comments.

(p.s. nice after the fact edit of your post)


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey, this ignore feature works pretty good :thumbsup:



> nedbraden
> This message is hidden because nedbraden is on your ignore list.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

nedbraden said:


> 1) Perhaps you should go back and look at my response to you, because it contained no "ad hominum." I also notice that you quoted a few things, but provided no context as to when they were posted, where they were posted or in response to what.
> 
> 2) It's funny that you talk about ignoring but keep responding, keep posting about the poster and not the post and continuously avoid responding to my very specific comments.
> 
> (p.s. nice after the fact edit of your post)



:thumbsup: I like this.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Hey Ned*

What are your thoughts on the accusations of the investigation?
I am serious about wanting to know your point of view.


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Mulowe said:


> What are your thoughts on the accusations of the investigation?
> I am serious about wanting to know your point of view.


What's the point? If I don't say that LA is scum and all of the accusations are 100% true then I will be personally attacked and/or cursed at and told my post is stupid. None of you want actual conversation, you just want a hanging. When I commented on the extremes of both sides having issues when this thing is resolved that's exactly what happened. Heck, on the first page of this thread when I pointed out that you were only making dramatic and false claims about my posts and not trying to discuss this you responded by telling me to go to another thread.

I'll tell you what, spend some time proving that you want to have some actual intelligent discussion and I will be more then happy to oblige.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Honest conversation*

Ned,
Please explain your honest perspective


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Mulowe, did you not bother to read my post or are you simply choosing to ignore the facts presented (like Falsetti does) in order to keep taking the same angry man tact?

Either way, you are wasting my time, so I will check back some time in the future and see if you have chosen to take me up on my offer.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*No worries*

Perhaps one day you will.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Veloflash said:


> LA Fanboys, do not get your hopes up.
> 
> The investigation appears to be only dragging because it involves a multitude of charges, multitude of witnesses and gathering evidence from a multiple of continents.
> 
> ...


Indictments in less than 14 months hopefully. I have some money on that timeline.:thumbsup:

Btw, you don't think they will hang or burn Lance? I do think that is too severe of a penalty. He should do more time than Marion Jones though....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

Seeing we have reached the insulting part of the thread after my warning about it, time for the lock. 

Also, stop baiting each other and the endless speculation on each other's motives. It is tiresome and annoying. Instead, a bunch of you need to put another bunch of you on ignore.


----------

